# surrogacy help?



## mumtomadkids (Mar 29, 2011)

Can anyone help with the best place to try find ip's? iv noticed alot of ip's dont want a GS surrogate  Is anyone else having problems finding ip's? kim x


----------



## angelwomb (Nov 1, 2005)

I have been lucky in the past to find lovely IP's in both GS & TS, whom have become very close, dear & best friends, part of our extended family in fact. Good luck with your search Kim.

After deciding to help another couple I have noticed that people are tending to search other countries for a Surrogate, have you noticed this too? 

angelwomb x x x


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello ladies (hi angelwomb xx)

As an IP I can tell you I know of loads of IP's in a desperate search for a surro !! inc me ! LOL

There are a few places to start looking online and posting here helps too, take a look on ** too, I would advise to join as many agencies and message boards etc that you can and be as involved on them as you can, there are a staple few to try:

http://www.surrogacyuk.org/
SUK - you can ask Q's and get support as a non member of their boards, but joining will set you back £600 - for IP's only for surrogates it is free to join

http://www.surrogacy.org.uk/
COTS - again you can ask Q's and get support as a non member of their boards, but joining will set you back £850 - for IP's only for surrogates it is free to join

http://surrogacynetwork.co.uk/
SNUK - here you can ask Q's, get support, chat to IP's and Surrogates and they have *no joining fee at all for both IP's and surrogates

*http://www.surromomsonline.com/
SMO - this is a USA based site, a small few UK people use their UK boards, but if you can afford it and want to explore surrogacy with a US surrogate then this is the place to find out more

Am sure there are a couple more places, but there certainly aren't lots, the other thing to do is to just google surrogacy and see what sites come up where you see it mentioned, just like there is a surrogacy board here on FF there are surrogacy boards on other sites such as babycentre.co.uk, mumsnet etc other chat sites that do talk about surrogacy, basically all you can do is to try and find places where independent IP's and surrogates might post, this is the one downside of surrogacy, that it is illegal to advertise for or to be a surrogate here in the UK, hope this helps.

Feel free to PM me as I personally know of IP's looking for a surrogate mum.
I think a lot of IP's look abroad for treatment as clinic costs are cheaper (for host) that said IP's need a surrogate 'in place' before they pursue any clinics abroad as in a few countries surrogacy is illegal, a lot of IP's search a long time for a surro and end up going abroad (esp USA) as they join places here in the UK and never find a surro, makes it all the more infuriating that surros are looking as are IP's and yet none of them can advertise to try and find each other...
*NB there are very few straight (traditional) surros atm esp at COTS and SUK due to demand, havign said this of course sadly there are lots of hops couples looking too.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## D&amp;P (Jun 29, 2009)

I'd like to reiterate what Nostalgicsam says in that there are loads of us IPs looking and, given many of us having been searching unsuccessfully for a long time, it's inevitable that IPs (in desperation) in the UK will look abroad. Our laws really don't help anyone find a match given it's illegal to advertise to try and find each other. In America, there's more surrogates available and they are easier to find.

I think going abroad seems especially true for IFs attracted to the availability of surros with more (it's seems if you read SMO) open to matching with a same-sex couple. However, when we personally looked into matching abroad (in America) we found you realistically need at least $50,000 and you have to navigate issues to do with our Immigration rules, securing a PO in an international context, the US Health Care system, differing State laws on surrogacy, expensive IVF/ED costs,etc. So despite America seeming attractive for IPs to find a match, budget restraints, alone, can sadly rule out this route.

A few other links to help your search for IPs, Kim and Angelwomb:

http://excoboard.com/friendshipthroughsurrogacy

http://www.surrogatefinder.com/

Best of luck x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Can I just correct what Sam Nostalgic Sam has said. (Hi Sam, hope you and the girls are well)x
As a surrogate it won't cost you a penny to join SUK. The joining cost is for IP's only.
I am the IP support co-ordinator there so I know exactly how many couples we have wanting to meet a surrogate both straight and host. There are also couples willing to do host with donor eggs.
There is lots of support for surrogates throughout their journey, as there is for IP's.
I too find it puzzling that some couples would prefer to go abroad when legally surrogacy is so much more simple in this country.
I suppose treatment costs and possibly exspenses are higher in the UK so that might be a factor.
however it might take longer to find the right surrogate for you and I suppose some people aren't prepared to wait.
EJJB
x


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Sorry EJJB, I've amended my post re. fee's sorry I copied from another post oops

I would like to add that not all surrogates and IP's want to join any agency at all, lots want independant journies and this is where the illegal advertising is really a problem, mind you joining somewhere doesn't mean you will find someone to help you or to help tho it is more likely surrogagtes will find someone to help.

I don't find it puzzling that lots of IP's want to have treatment abroad as for host it is much cheaper than UK clinics even costing in flights and accom which just shows how rip off UK clinics are ! But as I said before these couples usually have a surrogate already to take their for treatment, there are tons of IP's hoping to meet a surro esp straight and I hope you both find a special couple thru whatever means your choose.

If you don't want to join anywhere then I guess the only route is to chat on as many support boards etc as you can, the world of surrogacy is actually quite small and paths almost always cross of those you've met or chatted to before.

Surrofinder has a joining fee of £99 for a year for IP's but I think is free for surrogates, here you can search for IP's and by city too so you can see who is located near to you.

I wish the legalities on advertising weren't so but it will undoubtebly remain illegal for many years to come


----------



## Chicalinda (Sep 20, 2011)

Just to let you know that i found my lovely surrogate by joining a ******** group for surrogates and IPs. It is a very friendly forum and i soon made friendsnwithnvarious surrogates. 

Good luck 

Xx


----------



## Chicalinda (Sep 20, 2011)

If anyone would like to join the ** group i am referring to it is now listed as a secret group but if you are interested in joining send me your ******** name and i can add you xx


----------

